# New to trailer camping



## Klukdog (Mar 4, 2017)

Looking into purchasing a trailer. Would like a hard side. My main obstacle is the towing vehicle. I have a 2006 dodge dakota V6 3/4 ton. 

My question is...What is the max weight for a trailer that I can tow?


----------

